# 1979 Cadillac Coupe Deville interior



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a place that sells seat covers and interior for a 1979 Cadillac Coupe Deville. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm not having any luck finding anything. Thanks!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck, I'm pretty sure there isn't any!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

One of those big restoration part companies that advertises on horsepower TV and such just started selling cadillac parts but only up to 76. One day we might actually have an aftermarket for late 70s and early 80s caddys!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT BE AWSOME IF THEY DID!!


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

TTMFT FOR 77-79 LACKS


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah I saw the website that went to 76..... I guess most people tend to ignore the 70's cars. :angry:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> I'm looking for a place that sells seat covers and interior for a 1979 Cadillac Coupe Deville. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm not having any luck finding anything. Thanks!


 bro if u find 1 let me know ive got the same proablem , my next step would be dye my 96 big body seats and put them in there . they came out of my old 79 sedan deville .


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.opgi.com/
original parts group that does em up to 76 now  they do 80s g bodies so theyll get to caddys some day i bet


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

check out WWW.USAPARTSSUPPLY.COM I have a Cadillac parts catalog for 1971-1985 
1-800-872-2013 they have about everything you need for the cadillac.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

caprice75classic said:


> check out WWW.USAPARTSSUPPLY.COM I have a Cadillac parts catalog for 1971-1985
> 1-800-872-2013 they have about everything you need for the cadillac.


:wow:
when you say everything you mean EVERYTHING! 

prices aint the greatest but wow, everything down to lug nuts and original decals. Could build a new car.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> :wow:
> when you say everything you mean EVERYTHING!
> 
> prices aint the greatest but wow, everything down to lug nuts and original decals. Could build a new car.


The seat covers look cheesy as fuck though :thumbsdown:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> The seat covers look cheesy as fuck though :thumbsdown:


vinyl with cloth inserts arent cool? lol


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

LacN_Thru said:


> The seat covers look cheesy as fuck though :thumbsdown:


still cheaper than having them reupholstered. i wont redo cadi seats for under $900.00... they arent the easiest to redo.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

CoupeDTS said:


> vinyl with cloth inserts arent cool? lol


Not in my bucket anyways! 


caprice75classic said:


> still cheaper than having them reupholstered. i wont redo cadi seats for under $900.00... they arent the easiest to redo.


You get what you pay for, the patterns that are shown would look like SHIT in a 80s lac, they have the same pattern for 1949-1985, wack :thumbsdown: . I used to work at an upholstery shop, there's a lot of panels and sewing involved, people always trip when you start approaching a grand for seats :uh: . 900 for pillows? Cuz that's not a bad price


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

caprice75classic said:


> check out WWW.USAPARTSSUPPLY.COM I have a Cadillac parts catalog for 1971-1985
> 1-800-872-2013 they have about everything you need for the cadillac.


Thank you. Thats a big help!


----------

